# Wharfedale DV832BN freeview box



## dieselnutjob (Apr 6, 2005)

I think a few of us have Wharfedale DV832BN freeview boxes, but there doesn't seem to be a thread about these units specifically.

I've started to occasionally loose sound half way through a recording, which comes back when the channel is changed, and these boxes have always had problems with sound cutting out for a second, and with the sound loosing sync with picture (at least that's what I'm seeing after doing a search on these forums).

So I called the Argos/Wharfedale technical help line on 0845 6040105.

Things that they told me
1. That they aren't aware of any current issues with this product, and that if there were then they would get lots of calls.

2. Low signal strength might cause the sound to drop out.

3. To pull the plug out of the wall. Leave it out for a couple of minutes. Plug it back in and press the power button (on unit if it has one, or remote if not) for 30 seconds.

Considering point 1 maybe if we all called them and complained, then they might get it.

If we can get them to fix the sound issues then this will be a great STB for the tivo as mine has certainly been reliable from the point of view of channel switching and has a good picture.

I going to follow their advice and then call them back if it doesn't work.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I've only lost sound on a few recordings, but twice this week which leads me to wonder if it's a heat thing.

There were posts a while back about an over the air firmware update which made some boxes less reliable - I missed it as I have auto updating switched off - sounded like I dodged that one.

I used to get more frequent sound drop outs, but earlier this year I moved the aerial into a better position and they are less frequent but still occur. From other people's experience the problem was more frequent on some boxes than others suggesting a hardware tolerance.

The box has also been issued in a variety of similar but not identical packages as the Wharfedale DV832BN, DV832BN(2) (both silver) and LPDV832 (low power apparently) and also LPDV832HDMI HD with HDMI upscaling still available as a refurb for £25 from SuperFi here...
http://www.superfi.co.uk/index.cfm/page/moreinfo.cfm/Product_ID/5012
At one point Ebuyer were selling the silver ones for £15 as refurbs.


----------



## dieselnutjob (Apr 6, 2005)

AMc said:


> At one point Ebuyer were selling the silver ones for £15 as refurbs.


that's how i got mine
i have a very strong signal here so that's not the issue


----------



## marsmail (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here although I have visited before. I found this thread and am pleased that I did since I had lost sound on my TiVo back in January this year (before fitting it up with freeview) and remedied it with a new power supply, which did the trick.
I have had trouble with sound dropping out briefly at random, but thought that it was probably down to the TiVo not being entirely stable, even with the new power supply. I have been waiting for it to fail again!
Trying to watch a recording made the previous day revealed that the sound was gone again. I tried the warm reset route, no success. Checking back, several days had been affected and I was wondering what I could so, since nothing else comes close to TiVo for customer satisfaction / ease of use, although being old technology the processor is slow! (possibly having a 500Gb drive doesn't help either since it was never intended to get that big)
Hunting round via a search engine I found this forum and realised I too had a Wharfedale STB. I tried power off/power on and wonder - sound was back both on live TV and recordings. Great!!
Thank you, one and all.
I did not buy mine via Argos, but would agree that if they are not told, they will claim there is nothing wrong.
Perhaps it would be better to drop an email to Wharfedale?
Regards
marsmail


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

AMc said:


> I've only lost sound on a few recordings, but twice this week which leads me to wonder if it's a heat thing.


I think this is a good bet. I had a Wharfdale and the only place it would fit in my (stuffed) cabinet was in a slot with very little airflow through the unit. I had sound dropout problems although they didn't really bother me.

I was happy using it until it decided to explode one day. This isn't an exaggeration as it tripped the master fuse and damaged the side of the casing.

Sadly it was out of warranty so in the bin it went.

Martin


----------

